# What would happen to savings if devaluation happens



## Ludi (29 Oct 2010)

Can anyone tell me what would happen to savings held outside Ireland (in the Euro zone) if the government decided to leave the Euro and devalue.


----------



## Marietta (29 Oct 2010)

I cant see anything happening to them if there are outside of Ireland in the eurozone.  There are already plenty of threads on the what 'ifs' of Ireland leaving the euro.


----------

